# Mit Sbirolino und Fliege zur Meerforelle



## Andal (23. September 2019)

Wieder ein sehr schönes Tutorial, aber das Gefuddel mit dem langen Vorfach ist nix für den Vater seinen Buben.


----------



## Pupser (23. September 2019)

Noch weniger Getüddel gibt es, wenn man zwischen Spiro und Wirbel/Einhänger noch ein weiteres, ca. 10 cm langes, Stück Kunststoffröhrchen einfügt.
Und gaaaanz wichtig, immer den Wurf kurz vor dem Auftreffen auf's Wasser abstoppen, damit sich das Vorfach auch strecken kann!


----------



## Double2004 (23. September 2019)

Kann den sehr gelungenen Artikel zu 100%ig unterschreiben! 
Wer auf große Fische aus ist, sollte vermutlich eher auf Blinker/ Wobbler setzen. Auch bei bewegtem und eingetrübtem Wasser ziehe ich persönlich Spinnköder vor, aber dennoch hat mir die Fliege am Spiro schon viele Fische ans Band gebracht, allerdings in der Regel wirklich die beschriebenen Fische in Grönländer-Größe. In Dänemark, wo ich meine meisten Küstentage verbringe, ist das Spiro-Angeln übrigens weitaus verbreiteter als hier.


----------



## Bilch (23. September 2019)

Ich glaube kaum, dass ich je auf MeFo fischen werde, aber ich denke, dass ich diese Methode sehr erfolgreich an Talsperren auf BaFo/ReFo einsetzen könnte


----------



## Rosi (23. September 2019)

Das waren noch Zeiten, als ich mit Fliegen am Sbirolino rumgebastelt habe.  Es ist ein bisschen Getüdel, das stimmt. Und man muß sich einwerfen, also das Zusammenspiel aus Vorfachlänge, Schnurart, Sbirolinogewicht und Fliegenmuster ausprobieren. Nicht jede Fliege mag am Sbirolino gezogen werden. Da wo man vom Strand aus hinwirft ist meistens das Wasser nicht tiefer als 3m und es dauert ein wenig, bis man den Zug spürt. Deshalb habe ich auch immer schwimmende Sbirolinos verwendet, keine Sinker wie hier gezeigt wird. Schwimmer sind milchig. Ein Sinker oder Halbsinker bietet die Fliege zu weit unten an oder muß zu schnell gezogen werden. (Meine Erfahrung)

Vor den Sbirolino kann man eine knallige Perle setzen, dann sieht man wo der schwimmt. Hinter den Sbirolino würde ich unbedingt noch ein Kunststoffröhrchen auffädeln, damit sich die Schnur nicht im Sbirolino verfängt. Hat der Pupser ja schon geschrieben.
Den Sbirolino kann man auch gut für die Montage Einzelhaken mit Naturköder einsetzen. Habe damit öfter Makrelen gefangen und natürlich hauptsächlich Hornhechte. Geht sogar vom Boot aus, dann mit Halbsinkern im tiefen Wasser.
Da probiere ich immer mal mit rum, es müßten auch Steinis beißen oder Plattfische. Ist mir jedoch noch nicht gelungen. Bestimmt nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. September 2019)

Wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht,sehr schöne Fotos sind das-Jesco.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. September 2019)

Dazu muss ich gleich mal einen mir bekannten Link posten, der die Montage wohl recht gut abbildet: 



Ich habe das in sehr abgespeckter Form mal probiert und beim 3ten Wurf die Montage aus den Augen verloren und nicht rechtzeitig abgestoppt, was natürlich nur noch zu abschneidbarem Megatüddel führte 

Aber ne Frage habe ich auch noch: wie definiert sich eine Spiro-Rute?
Ich hatte das nur mit ner simplen 3m Forellenrute von Jenzi probiert, die ich ungebraucht bei EBay für €15 geschossen hatte.


----------



## knutwuchtig (23. September 2019)

wenn das überlange vorfach nicht wäre , wäre eine baitcaster genau die richtige rolle .

schade , das man hier bei der ganzen webung drumherum  keinen tip bekommt, welche rute auf der länge gesehen nicht zur kopflastigkeit neigt .
eine richtig gute ausgewogene rute fischt sich wesentlich angenehmer .
auch die spitzenaktion ist wichtig zu erwähnen denn gerade bei den neuen werkstoffen wie z.b. toray  , bekommt man gerne sehr schnelle und belastbare  ruten, die dann bei aller qualität und leichtigkeit , letztendlich nicht so für lange vorfächer geeignet sind .
mit ihnen kann man sehr gut die schnur von der wasseroberfläche heben und einen anschlag setzen, aber das hat auch im drill seine nachteile !

letztendlich können sie auch  gerne mal schnell die grätsche machen,wenn man sie falsch behandelt

nicht jeder hat einen shop mit breiter auswahl in der nähe !
erfahrungswerte sind da kaufentscheident !


----------



## Rosi (23. September 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Aber ne Frage habe ich auch noch: wie definiert sich eine Spiro-Rute?
> Ich hatte das nur mit ner simplen 3m Forellenrute von Jenzi probiert, die ich ungebraucht bei EBay für €15 geschossen hatte.



Die Spirorute, ups, da gibt es sogar Teleskopruten im Angebot. Wäre ich vorsichtig mit. Meine Meforute reicht mit ihrer 3m Länge. Die fängt auch Dorsche, Hornis und so Meeresfische am Sbirolino. Es ist ihr egal. Die Spiroruten haben mehr Rutenringe/Länge. Damit wirft man angeblich präziser. Wenn man es sehr genau nimmt und die Mentalität besitzt, gern mehrere Ruten mit sich rum zu tragen.

Hier ist ein intressanter Link zum Thema. https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...ltipps/sbirolino-alles-was-ihr-wissen-muesst/


----------



## Bilch (25. September 2019)

Wie gesagt, will ich diese Methode unbedingt auf ReFos und BaFos in Talsperren ausprobieren.

Jedoch habe ich nicht vor mir dafür eine neue Rute zu kaufen, zumindest nicht schon im Voraus.

Ich habe zuhause zwei Ruten, die zum Sbirolinofischen in Frage kämen: eine 45 g 270 cm und eine 30 g 240 cm. Die erste ist straffer, mehr spitzenbetont und für Köder bis max 35 g, die zweite ist weicher, mit semiparabolischer Aktion und geeignet für Köder bis 20 g.

Welche von beiden ist Eurer Meinung nach mehr geeignet? Und welches Sbiro Gewicht würdet Ihr für die eine bzw. andere Rute empfehlen?


----------



## Berat (27. Januar 2020)

Ich habe es immer mal wieder probiert und auch mit zusätzlichen Kunststoffröhrchen und sonstigen Tipps aus dem Netz experimentiert, aber trotzdem immer Tüdel. Durch Zufall bin ich auf einen Sbiro gestoßen, den ein Däne aus den genannten Gründen selbst entwickelt hat. Ich habe zwei Stück bei ihm auf der Seite bestellt und tatsächlich funktionieren die Teile ohne Tüdel. Mangels Talent und Ausdauer habe ich bisher noch nichts gefangen. Der professionelle Guide auf Fünen, mit dem wir immer vom Boot fischen, hatte die Dinger auch schon in der Kiste (ich wollte ihn einmal überraschen). Da hier jeder mögliche Hinweis auf irgendein Produkt als Werbung beargwohnt wird, verkneife ich mir es komplett. Das Produkt ist jedoch schon von mehreren Seiten professional bewertet worden und für jeden, der es sucht, zu finden. Ich fand es auf jeden Fall sehr inno vativ.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch (23. Januar 2022)

Moin aus Hamburg, ich möchte meine Erfahrungen dazu und einen Tip für euch zum Besten hier geben.
Wenn ihr den Sbirolino vorsichtig unten, exakt in der Mitte, in dem Durchmesser des zusätzlichen Röhrchen ca. 25-35 mm tief einbohrt, kann man mit etwas Geschick und Sekunden-Kleber das angeschnittene Röhrchen in den Sbirolino hineinführen und einkleben. Ich wähle das Röhrchen so lang wie das obere Röhrchen. Dieses kauft ihr zusätzlich, oder schneidet das Röhrchen von einem alten Sbirolino ab.
Ich fische mit meiner Sportex 3,10 mt, Wurfgewicht 8- 18 gr. und einer 4000er Sushian.
Normalerweise bin ich Inliner- Blechangler, wie ein guter Freund von mir auch, der auch regelmäßig mit mir unterwegs ist.
Bei glasklarem Wasser und wenn mit den Inlinern nichts geht, baue ich schnell am Wasser um.
Für die Umrüstung der Montage am Wasser benötige ich so ca. 10 min.
Auf meine geflochtene Hauptschnur kommen zunächst 3 durchsichtige Gummischnurstopper die müssen gut sitzen.
Mit einem Stück 50 er Flurcarbon ca. 1 mtr lang, die ich als Hilfsschnur zunächst durch das Röhrchen des Sbiros führe, knote ich meine geflochtene Schnur an und ziehe sie damit durch den Sbiro durch.
Ist die geflochtene Schnur durch den Sbiro durch, schneide ich die geflochtene unterhalb des Röhrchen ab und fädle eine durchsichtige Schnurperle drunter, bevor ich einen schlanken tragkräftigen Wirbel anknote. Die Perle schützt den Knoten am Wirbel. Ist der Wirbel fest angeknotet, wird der Sbiro oberhalb des Röhrchens mit den Schnurstoppern fest fixiert. Meine Fliegenmuster habe ich an einem verjüngenden Tippet Flurcarbon ca. 3,50 mtr mit einem Rapalla Knoten bereits daheim vorgeknöpft. Diese Tippet werden beim Fliegenangeln mit Fliegenrute normalerweise gefischt. Am dickeren Tippet macht ihr eine kleine Schlaufe. Mit dieser könnt ihr schnell eure Muster wechseln und einfach in den Wirbel einhängen.
Der Vorteil des Tippet ist der, dass es sich beim Auswerfen des Sbirolinos streckt. Der Vorteil des Sbirolinos auf der Hauptschnur fest montiert ist der, dass ihr jeden Biss sofort in der Rutenspitze überträgt, sogar Anschubser und ganz spitze Bisse. Als Sbirolino verwende ich nur die durchsichtigen zwischen 15-25gr. langsam sinkend bis sinkend. Das Keschern bei erhobener Rute am langen Arm, passt bei mir genau mit meiner gewählten Vorfachlänge. Das Auswerfen führt bei mir nicht zu verwickelern! Nie! Heute bei auflandigem Wind 3-4 an der Ostsee damit 4 Stunden gefischt ohne Schnurschlaufe, ohne Knoten zu werfen, ohne Aufhängung und Tüdel am Sbiro! Entweder kurz vor dem auftreffen des Sbirolinos einen zusätzlichen Schnurstopp setzen, oder einfach drei schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen tätigen.
Führung des Sbirolinos im Wasser müsst ihr üben und variieren. Meine Erfahrungen von heute bei einer Wassertemperatur von 4 Grad waren die, dass ich die Rutenspitze immer kurz geswitcht habe und zwei drei Kurbeldrehungen danach. Dies führt dazu, dass die Fliege kurze schnelle Rucks macht. Die Bisse kommen meistens nach dem switchen und kurzen absinken der Fliege. Vier Mefo‘s blieben heute hängen. Eine 25 cm, zwei um die 38-40 und eine 47er. Ein Monster habe ich leider in einem spektakulären fünf Minuten andauernden Drill mit Fluchten und 3 heftigen Sprüngen verloren. Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich a den Anhieb nicht gut gesetzt hatte und b der Fisch mir zunächst entgegen schwamm und ich den Druck in der Rute kurz verlor. Ich schätzte die Mefo so auf 70 bis 80 cm Grösse. Wie ein Freund von mir immer dann sagt, ein Trümmer von Fisch.
Den einzigen Nachteil dieses selbst gebauten Sbirolinos ist der Transport und die Mitnahme am Wasser. Ich habe meine Sbiros nie lose im Rucksack, da dies dazu neigen Abzug brechen. Ich habe mir auf anraten von ragbar die verstellbaren Plastikröhrchen bestellt. Seitdem ist der Transport auch unkompliziert. Danke ragbar für diese Info.
Ich hoffe, dass euch meine Ausführung und Tipps helfen mit dem Sbirolino zu angeln. Ich habe lange nach der perfekten Montage gesucht und experimentiert. Und nach 3 Jahren der Entwicklung habe ich seit kurzem damit die für mich perfekteste Montage hinbekommen.
Der nächste Schritt zu meiner Perfektion, ist die Weiterentwicklung des Tippet mit einer Springerfliege zu fischen, ohne dass es beim Werfen, oder einholen zum Tüdel, bzw. zum Verlust des Fisches kommt. Dies wird sicherlich noch einmal einiges an Zeit und Probierstudien am Wasser mit sich bringen. Aber ich bin da dran.
Viel Spaß euch beim Nachbau und am Wasser.

Tight Lines

Hakki aus Hamburch


----------



## ragbar (23. Januar 2022)

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> Den einzigen Nachteil dieses selbst gebauten Sbirolinos ist der Transport und die Mitnahme am Wasser.


Es gibt so teleskopische Plastikrohre,die ich in meiner Lehrzeit für technische(Papier-) Zeichnungen vor der allgemeinen Digitalisierung dabeihatte.
Nebenbei seinerzeit überlange,empfindliche Wagglerposen drin transportiert.
Ich würde die zum Transport der Spiros nutzen.
Oder die hier:








						RUMOLD Drehpack
					

Diese praktische Aufbewahrungsbox ist wiederverschließbar, mehrfach verwendbar, stabil, feuchtigkeits- und ölresistent. Weiteres Zubehör für Ihre kreativen Hobbies in unserem Web-Shop!




					www.pinsel-onlineshop.de


----------



## Hakki Hamburch (25. März 2022)

@ all 

03.03.2022 mit dieser Montage und einem Sandaal Muster folgende Meerforelle überrascht……:

75 cm und 4,2 kg


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. März 2022)

Hammerfisch! Glückwunsch zur Traummeerforelle!


----------



## zulu1024 (25. März 2022)

Exkat die gleichen Daten wie bei meiner bisher größten Mefo - lang ist es her. Und auch ich war froh einen ausreichend großen Kescher dabei zu haben


----------



## u-see fischer (25. März 2022)

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg, ich möchte meine Erfahrungen dazu und einen Tip für euch zum Besten hier geben.
> Wenn ihr den Sbirolino vorsichtig unten, exakt in der Mitte, in dem Durchmesser des zusätzlichen Röhrchen ca. 25-35 mm tief einbohrt, kann man mit etwas Geschick und Sekunden-Kleber das angeschnittene Röhrchen in den Sbirolino hineinführen und einkleben. Ich wähle das Röhrchen so lang wie das obere Röhrchen. Dieses kauft ihr zusätzlich, oder schneidet das Röhrchen von einem alten Sbirolino ab.
> Ich fische mit meiner Sportex 3,10 mt, Wurfgewicht 8- 18 gr. und einer 4000er Sushian.
> Normalerweise bin ich Inliner- Blechangler, wie ein guter Freund von mir auch, der auch regelmäßig mit mir unterwegs ist.
> ...


Verstehe eigentlich nur Bahnhof!!!
Kannst Du mal von deinem Umbau und Montage ein Bild machen und hier einstellen. 
Danke


----------



## Hakki Hamburch (26. März 2022)

1. Bild fertig im Handel zu kaufen


	

		
			
		

		
	
 2. Bild  handelsübliche Sbirolino 2 mal für den Eigenbau


	

		
			
		

		
	
 3. Bild aus 2 mach 1


	

		
			
		

		
	
 4. Bild auf die Hauptschnur 3 Gummistopper und dann durch den Sbiro die Hauptschnur ziehen


	

		
			
		

		
	
 5. Bild oben 3 Gummistopper, Sbirolino unten 3 Gummistopper und Vorfachwirbel eingeknotet


	

		
			
		

		
	
 6. Bild Montage gesamt auf der Hauptschnur


	

		
			
		

		
	
 7. Bild mein Schußkopf Tippet als Vorfach, Schlaufe am dicken Ende, Rapalla Knoten mit Fliege unten

….. so jetzt sollte es für jeden noch eindeutiger sein. Hier die bildliche Ergänzung zu meinem Artikel vom 23. Januar 2022.

1. Bild zeigt euch einen im Verkauf befindlichen Sbiro. Diesen müsste man dann an die Hauptschnur knoten und unten das beliebige Vorfach einhängen.
Nachteile. Keinen direkten Kontakt zum Vorfach, da die Schnur im Sbiro je nach Fertigung spiel hat. Weitere Nachteile Klemmhülsen sorgen für Aufhängung und Abrieb an der Hauptschnur. Vorfach hängt sich an der oberen Klemmhülse auf.
2. Bild handelsüblicher Sbiro wird an der unteren Seite vorsichtig eingebohrt.
3. Bild vom zweiten Sbiro Röhrchen abgeschnitten und mit Sec.Kleber in Bild 2 eingeklebt.
4. Bild auf die geflochtene Schnur 3 Schnurstopper Perlen aufziehen, danach mit ner 45er monofilen Schnur die geflochten Schnur durch den Sbiro ziehen.
5. Bild geflochtene Schnur unterhalb vom Sbiro mit 3 Schnurstopper Perlen versehen und Vorfachwirbel einknoten
6. komplette Montage Sbirolino mit nur einem Wirbel unten!
7. Bild handelsübliches Vorfach fürs Fliegenfischen, verjüngendes Tippet
Noch einmal die Vorteile dieser Montage. Direkter Kontakt zum Vorfach und kein Spiel zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach.
Jeder kleinste Biss wird sofort in die Rutenspitze übertragen.
Kein aufhängen an metallischen Klammern und kein Abrieb zusätzlich.
Durch das verjüngende Tippet streckt sich die Schnur und es gibt keinen Tüdel.
In die Schnur greifen nur noch nötig, wenn man gegen den starken Wind anschmeißt.
Nachteil evtl. da ich mit voller Vorfachlänge fisch, ist es ein bisschen schwieriger den Fisch zu kescher, bei mir funktioniert es trotzdem. Reine Übungssache.
Ganz wichtig! Die Schnurstopper Perlen sitzen oben und unterhalb vom Sbirolino stramm am Sbirolino!

Viel Spaß beim nachbauen!


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. März 2022)

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> 1. Bild fertig im Handel zu kaufen
> 
> 
> 2. Bild handelsübliche Sbirolino 2 mal für den Eigenbau
> ...


Tolle Anleitung danke! Werde ich in den nächsten Wochen mal an der Talsperre testen. Bei mir hat sich alles immer vertüddelt wenn ich nur nen normalen Sbiro benutzt habe.


----------

